# getting sick of doing water changes, putting me off the hobby-help



## illogic (Oct 20, 2013)

I have 3 tanks now, a fluval chi, a 33 gal and a 55 gal, all were given to me and im finding it increasingly tiring to maintain them all after a long day/week. I have to use a 4 gal bucket to do all of the changes, and carry it back and forth from my bathroom. Ive tried using a hose connected to a tap upstairs, but it took forever to fill my 55 from half way, and i had to hold it. What methods do you guys use? im not willing to spend alot of money to make this easier, but any suggestions would be welcome,will probably sell a tank or 2 otherwise, thanks.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Get one of those python hoses.. I used to use buckets.. this thing makes it a breeze!

Hooks up to a tap. uses water pressure from tap to get the flow going, then you just flip a switch and it pumps water into the tank. makes it quick and easy.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

You can get a hose clip to clip onto the side of your tank, that way you don't have to hold it but you would still wanna make sure it's not about to overflow haha.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

shift said:


> Get one of those python hoses.. I used to use buckets.. this thing makes it a breeze!
> 
> Hooks up to a tap. uses water pressure from tap to get the flow going, then you just flip a switch and it pumps water into the tank. makes it quick and easy.


Ya these things rule. Marina also makes a version of the python that has better quality parts that don't break as often (copper threading instead of plastic).


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

25' > Aqueon Aquarium Water Changer (25 Foot)
50' > Aqueon Aquarium Water Changer (50 Foot)

If you really wanted to be fancy (and have a drain near by) you could setup a continuous drip system and never do a water change again  (one day to do list!)


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

buy the aqueon attcachment on ebay or amazon for $10 and then go to princess auto and buy am much clear tubing as you want i made my 40' one for under $30


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Buy a sump pump with a garden hose huck it in and drain the water then use it to fill also


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

Water changes are a necessary evil unfortunately. Granted they are a PITA but put yourself in your fishies shoes. its the equivalent of being stuck in a room with 5 people smoking .. sooner or later your gonna want someone to crack a window and let some oxygen in that piece.

if you can find a water bed fill kit <internet>is your best choice unless you got an uncle from the 70's who may have one..

LOL I think back to honeymoon bay when i used to w/c on 2 180 gallons with 5 gallon buckets haha , but think of it this way you dont need a gym membership.

pythons, water bed kit all work but then your pumping chlorine directly in your tank I still to this day prefer the 5 gallon bucket method, then chlorine never touches my tank before it is treated...

sorry but buck up buttercup it is what it is, and your tanks are reasonably small so its like 30-45 min every 2 weeks

or you could break it up one week its tank a and next week its tank b


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Get or make one of these: Safety Siphon Aquarium Drain

I use a QuietOne 3000 to pump water out of my 46, 100 and 125 gallons with a garden hose. Then refill with a garden hose adapter and a wood clamp to hold the tank in place. I've never owned a python as it would be too slow in my case. I change almost 400 gallons of water a week because I keep discus. You won't regret getting the proper tools.

But my advice is, if the wc are too much, get rid of 2 of the tanks and keep the 55. Why make it more work than it is fun for yourself? If it's not fun, get rid of it. Give the smaller tanks to people who would enjoy them.


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Give the smaller tanks to people who would enjoy them.


I bet there is a few nearby lol


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

It must be just me but I like water change time and i have a full on high tech planted 90 and a no tech 50, so theres more to it than just changing water. I enjoy the trimming, testing and cleaning. It feels good to have the fishfriends feel good. Turn on the tunes, roll one up if you're into that kind of thing, crack a beer, soda or glass of milk and do work. I always do it on sunday when I have all the time in the world. I would recommend a python or comparable w/c system, it makes it so much easier and quicker.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

If you've got a drain below your tank than it's really easy. 

Parts list: 
RV grade, food safe, flexible 50' garden hose. 
A garden hose threaded y adapter with ball valves.
Another inline ball valve
A few bits and pieces of PVC to build the 'U' that hangs on the tank.

I use the line to both drain and fill the tank. The basic procedure is to fill the line with city water, turn off the water, open both y-connector ball valves. Go upstairs and hook the PVC U onto the tank, open the ball valve by the PVC. The water will start siphoning. I drilled the holes in the PVC at the exact height that drains about 30% of the water from my tank. So I can walk away and do something else while it is draining. When I'm ready to fill I close the 'dump' ball valve on the Y, adjust my hot and cold taps (after you do it a few times you know what mix of hot and cold you need to match your tank temp) and open it up. I add prime to the tank as it's filling. To water change my 125g, it takes about 2 mins of actual labour - the only thing you need to pay attention to is when it gets close to the top when you're filling.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

If you cannot enjoy it then may be sell off some tanks and focus on making one tank beautiful. Also, perhaps get bigger filtration if you do not already have helps, too.
Good luck.


----------



## pf983 (Dec 6, 2011)

Just treat it as a weekly (fortnightly?) exercise. I use python when I don't feel like moving buckets.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Python connected to the tap is the single greatest invention of the aquarium hobby.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Personally when I had a few too many tanks I felt that I could not make any tank the way I wanted them to look to the point of not being able to enjoy sitting in front of my tanks to look at them because I always saw something I wanted to change. I decided to cut down on the tanks and now I mainly just focus on my discus grow out tank, and it is much more enjoyable for me this way.
You need to be able to enjoy your tank in order to enjoy the hobby. If you cannot enjoy the water change part, then I would suggest to increase your filtration, and use something other than buckets to do your water change. Also, may be change the type of fish to something more hardy?
I personally do not mind the water change. But when I had too many tanks I always wanted to trim the plants and do something to the scrape all the time in each tank, which drove me crazy. I do not really keep much plant in any tank now and I am a much happier man. LOL What I am trying to say is try to enjoy the hobby and do whatever you need to to make things more simple and enjoyable for you. Each person is different. You need to find what would make you happy. It is a hobby so you need to enjoy it.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Is there any way to use one of these python type things if you have none standard taps in your apartment? The sink is one of those fancy removable sprayer jobs and the bathroom is a pretty typical bathroom tap.


----------



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

I had the same faucet issue but then I realized that there is a removable airator thingy screwed into my bathroom faucet. Whenever I do a water change I unscrew that little piece and attach the python. Can you see a part on the bathroom faucet that may be removable that is threaded?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

Use a python syphon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

You can probably unscrew the bottom part of the bathroom tap that spits out the water and then take out a black thing (the aerator) and screw on the python attachment!


----------



## illogic (Oct 20, 2013)

thanks, ill probs get a python


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

We're running a 150g, a 90g, a 72g, a Chi, an Ebi, a 50g and 2 22g long tanks. I hear you on the water changes. 

I use a python to fill my tanks but I don't like the way the python wastes fresh water to drain the tanks. For draining them it was faster and easier to buy $10 worth of plastic 2" sump hose from Rona, tape gauze over the tank end to prevent fish from being sucked in, and then just run the hose outside and drain the tank that way. Super fast, and you can water your garden at the same time. I use a bucket for vacuuming the gravel, but I can do that while I'm running the hose water outside, and it usually only takes one or two buckets to do a gravel vac on the 72g - your tanks would be much less.

I also only feed every other day to help keep things clean.

Note: If you live in an tenth storey apartment with a balcony, I do not recommend this solution unless you want passers by to get free showers.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

With this adaptor, a python will work on any faucet. Save yourself the cash and just buy a fitting that will screw onto he above picture and buy some type of hose to attach it.

I love water changes because the fish love them... with a python its not really any work.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

How do you use a bucket for vacuum, could you elaborate please?
I am using a regular vacuum thingy with a garden hose attached to the end to vacuum and the water used to go to my garden. But I got a lot of beefheart bits outside and it looked so bad so now I drain it into the toilet. The suction is not all that great so I am thinking of using a pump.


Elle said:


> We're running a 150g, a 90g, a 72g, a Chi, an Ebi, a 50g and 2 22g long tanks. I hear you on the water changes.
> 
> I use a python to fill my tanks but I don't like the way the python wastes fresh water to drain the tanks. For draining them it was faster and easier to buy $10 worth of plastic 2" sump hose from Rona, tape gauze over the tank end to prevent fish from being sucked in, and then just run the hose outside and drain the tank that way. Super fast, and you can water your garden at the same time. I use a bucket for vacuuming the gravel, but I can do that while I'm running the hose water outside, and it usually only takes one or two buckets to do a gravel vac on the 72g - your tanks would be much less.
> 
> ...


Yes, Mikeross I have an adaptor and it can be inserted into my faucet so the python can be attached to it.

You just need to unscrew the little part under your tap and take it to reno/home depot and ask them to give you an adaptor for garden hose thread on the other end.


----------



## nao (Jan 23, 2011)

i can smell the bleach in my tap water, with hoses and such(i use 5gall buckets) - how do you do the- make it safe/harder/softer etc ???????


----------



## nao (Jan 23, 2011)

i mean i use buckets cause i need to use Prime water chemical an stuff, i do not understand the hose thing???


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

nao said:


> i can smell the bleach in my tap water, with hoses and such(i use 5gall buckets) - how do you do the- make it safe/harder/softer etc ???????


I hope your not using a regular hose. They may leach off things into the water. Make sure your using a hose that is meant for "drinking water", a type of hose that wont leach anything off. Usually anything clear or braided is safe. Garden hoses are hit or miss. If you are smelling something its probably the hose... not the water.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Fish rookie said:


> The suction is not all that great so I am thinking of using a pump.
> 
> Yes, Mikeross I have an adaptor and it can be inserted into my faucet so the python can be attached to it.
> 
> You just need to unscrew the little part under your tap and take it to reno/home depot and ask them to give you an adaptor for garden hose thread on the other end.


Take off the beginning portion of your siphon and just your the hose. The smaller diameter will create a stronger suction.

I like the type of adapter I posted above because I dont have to remove anything. You just loosen the clamp and it fits over many different size faucets, no need to unscrew anything. I could not find this anywhere locally and had to order is online, bigals.com.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

nao said:


> i mean i use buckets cause i need to use Prime water chemical an stuff, i do not understand the hose thing???


You do not need to premix prime... no need for a bucket. I just treat the amount of water I am putting back in while the tank is filling up. Since I currently just have a small 33g setup I actually use a half cap full, which treats the entire tank.


----------



## nao (Jan 23, 2011)

i have very old (they 1940's news papers insulating them) lead pipes(i think), anyways, i don't know how or why but the water smells of bleach, anyways different places have different water, i drink it straight from the tap, i'll have to do an experiment, endlers=canaries in a coal mine


----------



## illogic (Oct 20, 2013)

did a massive water change on both tanks today, and actually enjoyed it


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Pythons ftw although, I broke mine after 3 years last week trying to make sure water didn't shoot back at me while tightening the sink! The water changes with buckets, have brought back good old memories of spilling hahahahaha Good luck!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> How do you use a bucket for vacuum, could you elaborate please?


For the gravel vac, I just use a normal gravel vac/siphon and direct the water from the siphon into buckets. Then I do the main water only change with the hose direct to outside. I use the python for filling so there's no issue with contamination going into the tank and dump the Prime directly into the tank as I'm filling it.

Hope that's a bit more clear than my first rambling description!


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thanks Elle for the clarification. It makes lots of sense. You were not rambling, it was just that I misunderstood you and got confused.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

I thought I would post in this thread instead of starting a new one, as my question is related.
I just ordered the Aqueon Water Changer gizmo thingy to help with water changes, but I'm confused. 
I get the part where I suck the water out of the tank and it goes right into the sink (brilliant!).
The part I don't get is the filling of the tank. As far as I can tell you're dumping fresh sink water right into the tank with the flick of a switch. But doesn't the water need to be dechlorinated with a water conditioner before you put it in?

If you can put it in after you fill the tank back up, what kind of time window is ok?
If you can't put it it after you fill the tank, then do you just add some to the leftover tank water before you add the fresh water?

I was under the impression that fish could die if they were exposed to straight up tap water. Overly dramatic, maybe? haha

Apologies for the very basic question...


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

You add prime before you fill the tank up. With a 6-10 gallon, you can use the smallest prime bottle and add like a few drops of prime in the tank then turn on the python to fill it up. If you are adding pH buffer, gh booster and that sort of thing you dose for the amount of water removed, but with prime you dose the whole tank.
Or you can just fill with a bucket without using the python.


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

UnderseaGal said:


> I thought I would post in this thread instead of starting a new one, as my question is related.
> I just ordered the Aqueon Water Changer gizmo thingy to help with water changes, but I'm confused.
> I get the part where I suck the water out of the tank and it goes right into the sink (brilliant!).
> The part I don't get is the filling of the tank. As far as I can tell you're dumping fresh sink water right into the tank with the flick of a switch. But doesn't the water need to be dechlorinated with a water conditioner before you put it in?


That is a flaw with this sort of system. In some ways it's better to use buckets; but that's obviously not happening if you're shifting 100 gallons of water. The ideal solution would be to have a storage bin where you could treat the tap water then pump it into the tank. Some people do that; but it's fairly pricey.



UnderseaGal said:


> If you can put it in after you fill the tank back up, what kind of time window is ok?
> If you can't put it it after you fill the tank, then do you just add some to the leftover tank water before you add the fresh water?


Generally you'd dose the tank water before you started filling. Add enough to treat the whole tank volume. In theory the chlorine is neutralized as it's added to the tank; although in practive there's probably a bit of time for the reaction to occur.



UnderseaGal said:


> I was under the impression that fish could die if they were exposed to straight up tap water. Overly dramatic, maybe? haha


A bit. In reality there's not normally huge amounts of chlorine in the water once it reaches your house anyway (just enough residual to keep things from growing in it); once you dilute it with tank water it's probably not that bad. A prolonged exposure probably isn't great for the fish though (to say nothing of your filter bacteria). It's best to minimize the contact time as much as possible.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks Fish rookie and Rockman for the very detailed responses!
That makes sense.

Can't wait to receive the gizmo! No more having to do 13 trips between the sink and the tank... haha


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Our water has very little. Just add a small soloist as your filling. Also let the python hit the wall if the tank when filling to help gas
Off the little bubbles that form. 
You can also use a big power head and a hose to drain until your water changer comes or also to pump from a holding container . I use a mag drive pond pump on the end of a garden hose to drain. Plug in and it goes. Then I use a rubber garden hose from
A
Laundry tub to fill.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

It's not expensive to have a storage bin. The problem is whether you have room for one or not and if it'll be a pleasant sight or not. You can get a 55G barrel for $15 and get the water from there into the tank with a hose and powerhead. 

I have a DIY "gizmo" that has to extend up to another floor to reach a sink so it's a small hassle to roll it back up. My life was made easier when I got a water barrel. I can top off water and doing a week or two's worth of water changes from the barrel before having to take out the gizmo.

Also, I sometimes suck up plant debris and even small fish/shrimps so I don't have the old water go back into the sink via the gizmo. Plus, that process is really wasteful of water. Instead I drain the tank into a bucket and in that bucket, I have a pump and and hose leading to the garden outside. This way I can catch or remove anything before it goes outside and the garden gets some fertilizer.

Regardless, the gizmo as you call it will make your life a lot easier. And as a last note, do NOT leave it unattended when filling. I've had way too many overflows from being distracted.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The binding of the chlorine is almost instantaneous. Plus Metro Vancouver uses so little chlorine it's really almost irrelevant. I regularly use less dechlorinator than is specified for the following concern. Gas bubble problem. The biggest concern we have with direct tap water is over-pressured water in our pipes, leading to rapid degassing when released into our tanks. This degassing would also happen in our fish. The simplest method to alleviate this is to splash the water from some height into the water column into the tank. For my bigger tanks, it's just a matter of clamping the hose at the rim and letting it splash off rocks/wood in the tank. This splashing will also rapidly off-gas much of the chlorine, so it's a win-win.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the tips, April, Nicole and 2wheelsx2. Very helpful and much appreciated!

A bucket would have been better in terms of pre-treating the water and not wasting water with emptying - totally agree.
But I live in a small apartment and my tank is in the middle of my living room. I don't even know where I could store the bucket! Closets are full of sporting goods. haha

Here's to hoping the Aqueon thing will work out!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

In terms of the water wastage, you can also try disconnecting the tap and running the hose into the bathtub. Or rigging a pump up to pump out the water and then hooking up to fill.

Like this:


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

2wheelsx2: thanks for the tip.
Definitely something I'll consider if the water wastage is making me cringe.
I guess it'll depend on how much I need to change once I'm done with the initial ADA business. It's only a 12 gal, after all.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If it's only a 12 gallon (oops I had forgotten that), I think a 5 gallon bucket and some prime is the simplest solution. Even if you use the Aqueon or the python not much water will be wasted.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I suggest a 5 gallon bucket of water.
fill the bucket the night before you go to bed and leave it to off gass in the bathtub or shower stall
and treat it if you wish 
in the moring or 4 hours later the water will have warmed up and be ready for use.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I like the idea of a pump attached to a garden hose for sucking out water. I saw some mag pond pumps at a local gardening store for only $20-30 the other day. I was thinking about getting one. I am using just a regular garden hose for sucking water now but it is a bit slow. I used to use the python but it was not really that fast either plus I broke the faucet attachment shortely after so.... 
If you aerate your bucket for 24 hours you can probably not use any prime.
But since you already have bought this nice gizmo I think you should just use it, you will only be changing about 6 gallon of water with a 50% water change, which should not take long at all. Just add prime for the whole 12 gallon (I think 12 drops is the recommended dosage) and then fill, and you are done.
If you want to cycle the tank faster just add a bunch of fast growing stem plants, or even floating plants in the tank. They will take up the ammonia very quickly. Water spirite is a popular choice.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, 2wheelsx2, mikebike and Fish rookie! The problem with large buckets is I have no where to put them in my apartment. 
Right now I'm doing water changes with a small bucket, and not only does it require many trips, it also requires me to lift the full bucket over my head while siphoning the water into the tank to make sure the flow is reasonably fast. I don't think I could lift a full 5g bucket over my head for very long. 

That said, if the Aqueon thing allows me to fill the tank from a water source that sits lower than the tank, and I can find a way to fit a bigger bucket somewhere, then I may be able to make this work.

Thanks again!


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

I can't siphon off down the sink drain because our water treatment plant can only handle a certain amount of waste-water per day. I siphon into a large rubbermaid-like tote then drag it outside to dump. (Lucky garden). But, I fill from the tap into another tote using a long hose. Then I can add whatever additives (ferts) I need. From the tote I use a water pump and several feet of tubing to fill the tank. Because I've got plants, I don't vacuum gravel. I have three 30-ish gallon tanks in the basement and do all three W/C's at once, just moving the totes around to the tanks. For massive W/C's I have extra totes. These stack/nest nice and neat when not using!


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Sounds like quite the system, greenfin! Thanks for sharing.
I actually thought about siphoning the water right onto my balcony (tank is right by patio door), but I'm not sure the downstairs neighbours would appreciate.
Though if you ask me their barky dog could use a cold shower once in a while...


----------



## illogic (Oct 20, 2013)

Glad this thread is still helping people long after it helped me, I ended up getting a python


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

illogic - I'm always happy when I find a thread about some question I have - I'm pretty sure most of what I ask on here has already been covered, I just don't always find it. 

Thanks for starting this! Lots of good information in here.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

and if you can link/connect the tanks, you only have to stick the python into one of the tanks and do your water change all at the same time - : ).

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/linking-connecting-two-tanks-without-drilling-88025/index2.html


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Kimrocks - thanks for sharing!
The craftiness never ends...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

UnderseaGal said:


> Thanks for the advice, 2wheelsx2, mikebike and Fish rookie! The problem with large buckets is I have no where to put them in my apartment.
> Right now I'm doing water changes with a small bucket, and not only does it require many trips, it also requires me to lift the full bucket over my head while siphoning the water into the tank to make sure the flow is reasonably fast. I don't think I could lift a full 5g bucket over my head for very long.


If you get a little pump, like a Maxijet 1200 or something, you can just pump it into the tank with the bucket on the floor.


----------



## illogic (Oct 20, 2013)

Kimrocks said:


> and if you can link/connect the tanks, you only have to stick the python into one of the tanks and do your water change all at the same time - : ).
> 
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/linking-connecting-two-tanks-without-drilling-88025/index2.html


i would but i have a 33 and a 55, and i don't think certain fish would get along with each other haha


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Just put a screen at the end of the pipes to stop them from swimming between tanks.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

It is an intersting concept and with a clear tube looks pretty interesting. You can use this method to fill/siphon up multiple tanks in one shot to save time as long as are side by side. 
But I think you need to be careful of cross contamination between tanks. 
As you fill up the tanks, water will enter one tank first then go to the others through the U-tubes due to a difference in water levels--if you have some pathogen in the first tank it will get to the second and third tank and so on. 
It is different from using a long spray bar to fill all tank up from the same water source at the same time as used by some hatchery whereas the water does not go from one tank to the next.
Siphoning out water is the same--all water will flow via the connections to the one tank that you are doing the siphoning. If all your tanks are clean and safe then it is a time saving method, but if you have some problems with one or more tanks all your tanks have a chance to get contaminated.
I am not saying this is a bad method but just saying--especially to new comer in the hobby--that this method needs to be applied with caution.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Don't think I'll be linking my tanks any time soon - the reason I go for kits is precisely because I'm not very crafty.
That said, I really enjoyed the "22 unusual and creative aquariums" link! 
Though I'm always a bit appalled to see that people continue to think that goldfish are suitable for tiny tanks.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think a much better alternative to linking tanks is to just get a bigger tank...up to certain point, getting 2 tanks, especially used, is actually more money than getting one bigger one, plus you get the benefit of the bigger volume and it will increase the number of variety of fishes you can keep.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

2wheelsx2 - good point.

I'm keeping my 2 tanks, though... I want pea puffers!


----------

